# Lucy's silly win photo



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Huge congratulations! Sorry the win photo wasn't all you hoped for, but I am sure there will be plenty more in the future.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Lucy you are one beautiful lady. Congratulations!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh, it's not that bad! BTW, she's looking really good.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, she's beautiful!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Congratulation on Lucy's win!


----------

